

Review My App: WhoMails.Me. Scrape Your GMail Account For Contacts - skevvis
http://whomails.me/

======
allbutlost
Without wanting to be too pedantic, I'd need to see a privacy policy before
you get past the "A third-party service is requesting permission to access
your Google Account." page.

I'm also not 100% what the content of the email you send me will be. A list of
people who email me? What format will the export be in?

Nice landing page though!

~~~
skevvis
good call, I'll add in a TOS. In general, it's "we're not touching your data"

And you receive back a CSV of names/emails

------
seancron
Doesn't GMail already allow you to export your contacts?

It also has a contacts api and IMAP support, so why do I need to use this
website to scrape them? Or am I misunderstanding what you mean by scrape?

------
mmayernick
I could see this being really useful for contact emails addresses (like
contact@mycompany.com). This would be perfect to pull out all those addresses
of people that have contacted you to include in a newsletter or update.

------
kj12345
Cool. Small copy change you might consider is something like "We export your
Gmail contacts. And email them to you." Maybe also a sample of what the
email's going to look like.

------
leonardjf
Looks good--and works! One quick piece of advice for users--if you use a
separate email client and delete emails from your Gmail inbox after they're
downloaded, using the default "Inbox" scraping option will only get you the
emails you haven't yet downloaded. Instead, use "Sent Mail" or "All Mail".
However, by and large, you'll still only get emails that you sent, not emails
sent to you.

------
pplante
How do I know you aren't storing my data long term?

Also what is the point in this when gmail already recognizes who I talk to
often and adds them to my contacts list? I am just having a hard time
understanding this.

------
ashbrahma
Really good idea.

Anyone know of good tricks to extract contact info from Outlook email? ( XObni
is good; but it doesn't let you export the data atleast not in the free
version)..

------
billybob
Why?

------
vraa
I like this but how can I do more than 5000 emails?

~~~
vraa
If I have an email sent by Person A to people B C D and E, and E is me, will
this app also pull emails and names for B C and D? (as well as A)?

------
cadab
I just get an error when I click grant access.

------
adamsfallen
simple = good.

------
ggeorgovassilis
Nice!

